# Embarrassing songs...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Are there any songs that you hate to admit you like to anyone?

You know that song "pieces of you" by Ashlee Simpson, I like it, but would never admit it to my boyfirend!!! No offense to anyone who likes it though!









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 29 2004, 10:49 AM
> *Are there any songs that you hate to admit you like to anyone?
> 
> You know that song "pieces of you" by Ashlee Simpson, I like it, but would never admit it to my boyfirend!!!  No offense to anyone who likes it though!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i like listening to oldie songs now...like 50-70's music..around that period

staying alive from saturday night fever

everybody was kungfu fighting

chuck berry song from Pulp fiction, "u never can tell"

songs from "boogie night"

baby love

etc

hehe i LOVE oldie songs now..they sound so generic.. hehe maybe its just me


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I actually love the cd of ashlee simpson she has good music 
if she is really singing it lol


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I mostly listen to classical or indie music so not a lot of people are even familiar with bands and songs that I like, so nothing to be embarrased about there. But I do have three "pop" songs I hate to admit that I like... "Toxic" by Britney Spears, "Cry Me a River" by Justin Timberlake, and "All the Things She Said" by Tatu.. Yes, I'm rather embarrased now, tell no one!







h34r:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol... i keep telling my bf that she isnt talent.. he says yes... haha.. he just has a CRUSH on her it seems!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought Ashlee was aiite, until she lip synched a song on SNL! HAHA Thought it was soooooo funny. I use to like "Pieces of Me" but it's getting overplayed on the radio.

I listen to everything though. Pop, rnb, rock, alternative...anything that sounds good.

I like listening to Howie day. I doubt anyone has heard of him but he's great. He doesn't get played on the radio at all, but it keeps me from getting sick of him.

I'm embarrassed at some of the things I USE to listen to.  Like Milli Vanilli (sp?), the Nelsons (brothers/twins), vanilla ice! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 29 2004, 11:52 AM
> *I'm embarrassed at some of the things I USE to listen to.  Like Milli Vanilli (sp?), the Nelsons (brothers/twins), vanilla ice!  HAHAHAHAHAHA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13977*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, yup, Milli Vanilli...
But, I love 80's music to death, I mean, that's what I mostly listen to like Falco, Thompson Twins, Corey Hart (sunglasses at night), Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, Erasure, Echo & the Bunnymen (lips like sugar), I used to think Adam Ant was HOT!!!!!

These are my true confessions... h34r: 

~Elegant


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Oooohhhh, Erasure! I love Erasure!
I'm really into 80's music, too. I love it. My all time favorite song is "A Space Age Love Song" by A Flock of Seagulls. h34r: 
It just brings back memories like WOW!
I wish we had an all 80's radio station around here!
Oh, and my kind of guilty pleasure song is "What You Waiting For" by Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Oct 29 2004, 05:47 PM
> *Oh, and my kind of guilty pleasure song is "What You Waiting For" by Gwen Stefani.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm loving that one right now too.. I like the J-Pop feel to it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well...b/c of my age...I like 80's and 90's music too... h34r: 

I don't listen to pop/rock anymore. I am a country girl...and I like worship and praise music alot too...

My embarrassing song right now would have to be Gretchen Wilson's "******* Woman" and "Here for the Party"-I usually don't care for ******* Country...but, I went to a Kenny Chesney concert that she performed at...and she is AWESOME in concert...she can REALLY sing...they don't do any doctoring to her voice. She also writes almost all her music. She sang many songs that are not even released yet of hers. Like most country music..it is alot of "life" songs. She sang one called "Rebel Child" that she wrote to her daughter...kinda like a "better listen to mee..been there-done that...don't want you to make the same mistakes" song. It was awesome! She also sang one written like "to" a woman that was messin around with her husband. It was the kinda song that had all the things that I can imagine a woman in that position would think/say/do....me on the other hand...would just become Lorena Bobbitt!!!!!!!!!!!







Wonder if someone would write a song about that!!!????

Anyway, I am sure b/c of where most of the rest of you are from...that country is not high on anyone's list...but I just don't listen to the rest. I love Tim McGraw, Kenny Chesney, Martina McBride, etc. The more modern country.

BUT...true confessions time...when I was in Jr. High..my best friend and I would go down in her grandmother's basement..that was like a rec room..we would BLARE Madonna. We would dress up in dress up clothes and pretend we had a mic and sing all the songs at the top of our lungs! h34r: I look at my junior high kids...especially the girls sometimes at school and wonder...hmmm...wonder if they do silly stuff like that....????? THen I remember...nope..they are all out doing things that I didn't do until AT LEAST highschool!!!! It is sad...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I LOVE SHANIA TWAIN! I'm proud of that. I love "I'm Jealous." Wasn't expecting the song to be about what it was.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 06:49 PM
> *Well...b/c of my age...I like 80's and 90's music too... h34r:
> 
> I don't listen to pop/rock anymore. I am a country girl...and I like worship and praise music alot too...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love country music!







Not the old country but the more modern music. I used to be the only one in my family that listened to it but now my grandma's started listening to it. She plays Shania Twain all the time. I think it is hilarious when I go over to her house and she has the country music radio station on.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was sitting here trying to think of something when I look down and see Ricky's face staring at me(on my shirt). Yes, I am a Ricky Martin fan!







I've even met nearly all of his band members and his back up singers. Many people don't realize that he has a whole BUNCH of music aside from Livin' la Vida Loca and She Bangs. His spanish music is so beautiful.







His voice is hypnotic to me. I will admit I am a latin music lover. It always makes me want to get up and dance! (yes, J-lo included!) I like Marc Anthony as well...Elvis Crespo(didn't know there was another Elvis did ya?) and Juanes...Paula Rubio is a great one as well. I understand SOME of what they are saying, but it doesn't matter, as long as it makes me dance


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Nov 1 2004, 03:16 PM
> *I was sitting here trying to think of something when I look down and see Ricky's face staring at me(on my shirt). Yes, I am a Ricky Martin fan!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Okay, because Ricky Martin was admitted I will spill. I'm 23.. and I have really gotten into this past 'Hanson' CD. It's so unlike their MMMBop days... it is just really good. I mean, I wouldn't tell my boyfriend who they were and he even thought it was pretty good...  WOW...feels good to get that one off the old chest!







hehe


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Nov 1 2004, 02:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, because Ricky Martin was admitted I will spill. I'm 23.. and I have really gotten into this past 'Hanson' CD. It's so unlike their MMMBop days... it is just really good. I mean, I wouldn't tell my boyfriend who they were and he even thought it was pretty good...  WOW...feels good to get that one off the old chest!







hehe
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14349
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 1 2004, 01:07 PM
> *I LOVE SHANIA TWAIN!  I'm proud of that.  I love "I'm Jealous."  Wasn't expecting the song to be about what it was.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14298*


[/QUOTE]


What is it about?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Nov 1 2004, 02:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it about?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14354
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here are the lyrics:


> Shania Twain Lyrics - I'm Jealous
> 
> 
> ( Shania Twain Lyrics for the song I'm Jealous ... I downloaded the MP3 song here.)
> ...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Nov 1 2004, 03:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it about?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14354
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought it was gonna be an upbeat melody talking about being jealous of another girl or what not. If you like great love songs, you should take the time to read the lyrics. I have to say, you KNOW Shania and Mutt lange are totally in love because of the music they produce together.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

i like listening to oldie songs now...like 50-70's music..around that period

staying alive from saturday night fever

everybody was kungfu fighting

chuck berry song from Pulp fiction, "u never can tell"

songs from "boogie night"

baby love

etc

hehe i LOVE oldie songs now..they sound so generic.. hehe maybe its just me
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13897
[/QUOTE]

Just like you, I love the 50-70's songs. I even like the 40's songs...Kay Starr,
Bing Crosby, etc. Love the Rod Stewart albums...brings back soooo many memories.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 07:49 PM
> *I don't listen to pop/rock anymore. I am a country girl...and I like worship and praise music alot too...
> 
> Anyway, I am sure b/c of where most of the rest of you are from...that country is not high on anyone's list...but I just don't listen to the rest.  I love Tim McGraw, Kenny Chesney, Martina McBride, etc.  The more modern country.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

GO THE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!









I'm a HUGE fan of country music (not all of it, but a fair whack of the newer stuff).. I'm the Worlds #1 Kasey Chambers fan







(self-assigned rating of course







)

I have my first "gig" in a week and a half at a little pub just out of town, singing country music. I can't wait but I'm sooooo nervous...

I love Kasey (of course), Melinda Schneider, Brendon Walmsley, Gretchen Wilson, Carter & Carter, Tim McGraw, Sara Storer, Joe Nichols, Patti Griffin's music, good ol' Slim Dusty and a heap of other random songs and singers.....
















And I too love to sing at Church - some of the songs are beautiful!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 1 2004, 08:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO THE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!









I'm a HUGE fan of country music (not all of it, but a fair whack of the newer stuff).. I'm the Worlds #1 Kasey Chambers fan







(self-assigned rating of course







)

I have my first "gig" in a week and a half at a little pub just out of town, singing country music. I can't wait but I'm sooooo nervous...

I love Kasey (of course), Melinda Schneider, Brendon Walmsley, Gretchen Wilson, Carter & Carter, Tim McGraw, Sara Storer, Joe Nichols, Patti Griffin's music, good ol' Slim Dusty and a heap of other random songs and singers.....
















And I too love to sing at Church - some of the songs are beautiful!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14383
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow! That is awesome!! I am so jealous!!LOL...I love to sing...and used to be my dream to sing on the Grand Old Opry...but I am just OK...not great...and being on stage scares the







out of me...my little bit of talent goes to crap because of my nerves...









Anyway, good luck!!! Let us know how it goes!!!!! Would love to be there to support you...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 1 2004, 09:17 PM
> *Wow! That is awesome!! I am so jealous!!LOL...I love to sing...and used to be my dream to sing on the Grand Old Opry...but I am just OK...not great...and being on stage scares the
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aaaaw thanks so much!









I really love to sing, and my favourite thing (other than my little darling of course - who, just while on the topic, will be coming for the ride when I do my gig!







LOL) is my blue steel string acoustic guitar. It was just an average price one - about $280, but it would have to be the best investment I ever made. I just love it, and although I would love a new guitar, I can't bear to part with this one. It just feels so right and stuff! 

I'm actually about to pay to get a mike setting put on it, instead of buying a new guitar - it's more economical to do it, but what's more I get to keep my girl! LOL Her name is Ash LOL (I'm talking about my guitar here of course, hope I don't sound too crazy!!!







)

I'm sooo nervous, but hey, the way I figure is that it's something I've always wanted to do. If I do really bad and hate it, well at least I can say I gave it a go, instead of dreaming about one day doing it. If it goes well then woohoo! And I might even get a regular gig at the pub









I personally don't think I'm particularly fantastic. I'm a self taught singer and guitar player - I've never had a lesson in my life. I can play piano too. I taught myself until I was 18 and then when I started working and got on my feet I decided to get some lessons from a lovely old lady, Ruby (who, unfortunately has since passed away). Best thing I ever did. I loved it. But singing and guitar lessons around here and pretty expensive.... :wacko: I have a few friends and an ex boyfriend who is particularly good at guitar (my ex actually has his own band) and they are always willing to help me out!! Gotta love friends!!!









I'll be sure to let you know how I go! I better stop now or you won't shut me up about it!!! LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Nov 1 2004, 08:42 PM
> *GO THE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Good luck with your gig!! How exciting!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Nov 1 2004, 07:42 PM
> *I have my first "gig" in a week and a half at a little pub just out of town, singing country music. I can't wait but I'm sooooo nervous...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14383*


[/QUOTE]

That's great! Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks guys!! I sure will!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sunshine--When's the gig? Gotta let us know how it goes. What are you singing.


Right now I'm listening to Stone Temple Pilots. Anyone remember or like them? Weird that I like Shania Twain and Stone Temple Pilots and Usher and Nelly! HAHAH I love good music. Anyway, lately, most of the music on the radio is overplayed or just sucks. So I went back to what is considered the oldies to me, thus, listening to STP. LOL


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

This topic is so funny because I was having dinner with a friend the other night and they started playing an Avril Lavigne song. My friend goes, "Oh they play good music here." I looked at her really strangely and was like, "You like _Avril Lavigne_?" and she goes, "Yeah, do you?" and I said, "Well, actually yes, but I don't make it a habit of admitting it to people!"
There are so many young little angsty pop stars out there now a days that sometimes its embarrassing to watch them and even MORE embarrassing to accidentally like one of there songs!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 3 2004, 11:37 PM
> *Sunshine--When's the gig?  Gotta let us know how it goes.  What are you singing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Okay well I'm still working on it, but I would love some input from you guys!

At the moment, I'm leaning towards:

I Hate Everything, George Strait
Better Next Year, Sara Storer
Up Side of Being Down, Catherine Britt
Top of the World, Patti Griffin
True Colours, Cindii Lauper
If Nobody Believed in You, Joe Nichols
Hollywood, Kasey Chambers
Busy Man or Play That Song, Carter & Carter
Patches, Brendon Walmsley
I Wanna Be Married, Melinda Schneider

Kinda mellow I know, but I want to sing something heartfelt, and to do that I have to sing songs that mean something to me at the moment... so...

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh... and the gig is next Sunday arvo at a little pub outside of town... 14th Nov (the very next day after my 22nd birthday - so I'd better not drink too much!! LOL - nah I dont' really drink anyway - will be having one before I play on the Sunday though! Need to calm the nerves!!! )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

hmmm...thinking...
some of those names must be local names for u...not familiar to me...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 4 2004, 07:19 AM
> *hmmm...thinking...
> some of those names must be local names for u...not familiar to me...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
D'OH!!!









I forget that some things here in Oz aren't elsewhere in the world!! LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 07:49 PM
> *Well...b/c of my age...I like 80's and 90's music too... h34r:
> 
> I don't listen to pop/rock anymore. I am a country girl...and I like worship and praise music alot too...
> ...


[/QUOTE]i just like you love my worship and praise music and i am a country music woman too i am 37 almost maybe that has something to do with iit







and a mother of 3 though in the 80s i loved duran duran prince and madonna also run dmc







~ Denise


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Nov 4 2004, 08:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just like you love my worship and praise music and i am a country music woman too i am 37 almost maybe that has something to do with iit







and a mother of 3 though in the 80s i loved duran duran prince and madonna also run dmc







~ Denise
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14957
[/B][/QUOTE]

i liked them too h34r:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 06:49 PM
> *BUT...true confessions time...when I was in Jr. High..my best friend and I would go down in her grandmother's basement..that was like a rec room..we would BLARE Madonna. We would dress up in dress up clothes and pretend we had a mic and sing all the songs at the top of our lungs! h34r: I look at my junior high kids...especially the girls sometimes at school and wonder...hmmm...wonder if they do silly stuff like that....????? THen I remember...nope..they are all out doing things that I didn't do until AT LEAST highschool!!!! It is sad...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14042*


[/QUOTE]

Ok, if we are going to confess stuff we did in Jr. High I need to mention that I listened to New Kids on the Block. I even went to one of their concerts.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i saw someone mention erasure earlier---i loved their songs!!! i still have a cassette somewhere in storage. lol. the music i listen to:

ashlee simpson, jessica simpson, blink 182, everclear, maroon 5, aqua, vengaboys...and a bunch more.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 5 2004, 09:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, if we are going to confess stuff we did in Jr. High I need to mention that I listened to New Kids on the Block. I even went to one of their concerts.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14989
[/B][/QUOTE]


































I remember watching/listening to Menudo...remember them? They were a Latino group that had a music show on Saturday mornings? I used to think they were so cute...I think I was in elem. school.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 5 2004, 08:31 AM
> *Ok, if we are going to confess stuff we did in Jr. High I need to mention that I listened to New Kids on the Block.  I even went to one of their concerts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14989*


[/QUOTE]


OH my goodness! I forgot about NKOTB! hahaha. Did you faint when you went to their concerts!?!! I cannot believe how crazy the fans were for them! LOL.

I remember LA LA LA LA LA LA TONITE! and You got the right stuff, baby! 
HAHA That's all I know...that's a good thing!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Ohhhh, NKOTB! I was crazy, i mean CRAZY over Joey! Oh. my. GOD! haha
I loved that "Tonite" song! I had like, one of their concerts on tape from TV, and when they were on Oprah and i used to watch those non-stop!
OH, and in the song "Please Don't Go Girl" the part where Joey sang "Giiiiiiiiirrrrrllll" in his little boy voice, i wanted to melt!









Then i got all into TLC like mad and they were my new obsession!
It was all about "Left Eye".


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Tlunn, not only do I remember them...but I have some of their cd's







b/c you know of course that Ricky was a Menudo member in his youth!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I totally remember Menudo!!! EEEWWWWWW.....








I do like Ricky Martinsongs though. I just listened to Tatu right now, I had forgotten that song until someone here brought it up...All the things she said...awesome song.

Ok...I also like the Backstreet Boys and NSYNC...








~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 25 2004, 10:01 PM
> *I totally remember Menudo!!!  EEEWWWWWW.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








I love that Tatu song too!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 29 2004, 03:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving that one right now too.. I like the J-Pop feel to it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14037
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same here! Not embarrasing though.


----------

